# Canadian Air Force Launces first AIM 120



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Feb 2007)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=2493

Canadian CF-18 pilots fired their first AIM-120 advanced mid range air-to-air missiles (AMRAAM) last week while participating in “Combat Archer”, a world-class annual United States Air Force exercise conducted at Tyndall Air Force Base in Florida.  Until the CF’s underwent the first phase of modernization, CF-18’s had only been equipped with AIM-7 and AIM-9 missiles.
“After almost 12 months of effort, this launch completes the test process and provides the Initial Operational Capability (IOC) of the missile for the CF-18 fleet,” says LCol Laroche, Commanding Officer of 425 (Tactical Fighter) Squadron, based at 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec.
The AIM-120 advanced medium-range air-to-air missile, is an active radar missile capable of tracking and guiding itself onto radar designated targets from long and close combat ranges.
Six CF-18s and more than 90 Canadian Air Force personnel from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron, from 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec, took part in “Combat Archer” last week.
Conducted by the U.S.’s 53rd Weapons Evaluation Group, Combat Archer is an annual Air-to-Air Weapons System Evaluation Program (WSEP) designed to exercise and evaluate the total Air-to-Air weapon system capability of Air Force combat aircraft.
The Combat Archer exercise allows pilots to experience what they would see and feel in combat, which is a rare opportunity says LCol Patrice Laroche, Commanding Officer of 425 Squadron. It also allows aircrews, maintainers, weapons loaders and other members of the unit to work as a team before actual deployments.
“During standard training flights, pilots go through all the steps to fire a missile except actually firing one and cannot clearly validate whether the shot would have hit the target,” says LCol Laroche. “Since pilots rarely get an opportunity to engage in actual air-to-air combat, this is truly a unique opportunity.” 
“The purchase and employment of the AMRAAM has only been possible since the completion of phase one of the CF-18 modernization,” says LCol Laroche.  “It’s key to bringing back the CF-18 as a world-class fighter in the air-to-air arena.”
While fighter pilots like LCol Laroche have the glamorous and exciting task of firing the missile, the successful testing of the AIM-120 is the culmination of a lengthy process involving a team effort of many people in the Air Force.  And there is more to come. The intention is to re-establish the CF-18 as a world-class, front line fighter, capable in both the air-to-air and air-to-surface employment.  
“Many more projects are underway as part of the CF-18 modernization such as night vision goggles, new advanced air-to-ground weapons, advanced targeting pod, data link and other programs that will culminate within the next two years,” says LCol Laroche.


----------

